# Reformed View of Redaction Criticism



## Miller (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm writing a paper on redaction criticism and was curious if there are any articles on the internet written by a reformed person on redaction criticism?


----------



## CubsIn07 (Sep 29, 2007)

You might have to buy this first one, but check out D.A. Carson's article in the book "Scripture and Truth" - Redaction Criticism: On the Legitimacy and Illegitimacy of a Literary Tool, and this http://www.biblicalstudies.org.uk/pdf/gp2_tradition_carson.pdf, and Randall J.K. Tan in JETS 2001 page 599-614


----------

